# Plant ID please



## K Wieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello! My brother was hiking along the Oregon coast and saw these flowers. Anyone name that flower? Note that it is not the flower for the thimbleberry leaves. 

It has pink clusters of flowers. I’d assume a native since they were off in the middle of nowhere. 

Seen June 2020 in coastal Oregon. 


Thanks all!


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Ribes sanguineum --- pink flowered currant. 

more info here: 
https://landscapeplants.oregonstate.edu/plants/ribes-sanguineum


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

Tree identification help


----------



## Brandon O (May 19, 2020)

Looks like a Japanese Privet but never seen one that big.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

BeeDuto: it's a horse chestnut tree or conker tree.


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

clyderoad said:


> BeeDuto: it's a horse chestnut tree or conker tree.


It’s definitely not a horse chestnut. The flowers are different. They have a different shape and don’t have the yellow touches of color.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like Thimble Berry


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

clyderoad said:


> BeeDuto: it's a horse chestnut tree or conker tree.


Don’t horse chestnuts have palmately compound leaves?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> Don’t horse chestnuts have palmately compound leaves?


Yes, and the pics do not show that.

BeeDuto: you are right the flowers are not the same. I took a quick look at your pictures on my cell and wrongly assumed horse chestnut. My apologies. 

After looking closer on the laptop and talking with a knowledgeable friend it appears to be the Japanese Lilac tree, Syringa reticulata. They have become a popular planting on Long Island after all the problems with the more common street tree choices.


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

clyderoad said:


> Michael Palmer said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t horse chestnuts have palmately compound leaves?
> ...


That’s 100% it. Thank you.


----------



## kanikka (Feb 16, 2015)

Japanese Lilac


----------

